# I built too crazy.. Please help :D



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

So a couple of friends and I decided to go a bit bonkers and we ended up building a triple twisted 20g dual 8 wrap in the temple RDA and the resistance ended up being 0.06 ohms
What device can run that low?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (15/4/16)

Snow Wolf 200w and Twisted Messes Tm150 both fire down to 0.05ohms


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

Why would you even want to try that? The wattage will be 294w (if you use a mech) and massive strain on batteries because the amp draw is around 70A. I wouldn't even do that on any of my regulated mods.


----------



## Andre (15/4/16)

Question rather is - which battery can take that load.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

Andre said:


> Question rather is - which battery can take that load.



Agreed. Even two batteries in parallel can handle 50A at the most and even then it's straining the batteries. It's just stupid to do that imo.


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

Andre said:


> Question rather is - which battery can take that load.


We managed it on the VTBox DNA 200 and it worked but the ramp up time was a bit slow :|


----------



## Jarred Karp (15/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Why would you even want to try that? The wattage will be 294w (if you use a mech) and massive strain on batteries because the amp draw is around 70A. I wouldn't even do that on any of my regulated mods.



The real question is... why not do this! 

Anything is worth trying in the epic quest to be a great builder!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

StefPrins said:


> We managed it on the VTBox DNA 200 and it worked but the ramp up time was a bit slow :|



Yes, it would be because you are straining the batteries.


----------



## Cespian (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> The real question is... why not do this!
> 
> Anything is worth trying in the epic quest to be a great builder!



I strongly disagree with you bud... ever seen an 18650 exploding? Remember that dude that caught alight at the petrol station? Or the dude who nearly got his face burnt off while he was sleeping? Trying new things is great, however, within the parameters is essential. Science exists for a reason... people (like Mooch) have done these tests for us. They have set thresholds for us to operate within. deviating from those thresholds not only puts yourself in danger, but should some happen, puts vaping in a bad light as well.

Sorry to rain on your parade there though.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 3


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

Cespian said:


> I strongly disagree with you bud... ever seen an 18650 exploding? Remember that dude that caught alight at the petrol station? Or the dude who nearly got his face burnt off while he was sleeping? Trying new things is great, however, within the parameters is essential. Science exists for a reason... people (like Mooch) have done these tests for us. They have set thresholds for us to operate within. deviating from those thresholds not only puts yourself in danger, but should some happen, puts vaping in a bad light as well.
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parade there though.


It has a built in tri-cell LiPO battery and the device regulates everything, it is a remarkable device and didn't give any problems firing.. It just didn't fire fast enough because it lacked the power, hence why it is regulated.


----------



## Andre (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Anything is worth trying in the epic quest to be a great builder!


Agreed, but a great builder will also be a safe builder.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

StefPrins said:


> It has a built in tri-cell LiPO battery and the device regulates everything, it is a remarkable device and didn't give any problems firing.. It just didn't fire fast enough because it lacked the power, hence why it is regulated.



Ok, what is the C rating of that battery? It should be on the battery or in the manual of the mod.


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Ok, what is the C rating of that battery? It should be on the battery or in the manual of the mod.


I'll go make sure when I'm using the device again


----------



## zadiac (15/4/16)

You seriously need to read this http://arxangelrc.blogspot.co.za/20...-and-maintaining-lipo-batteries-properly.html

It's for your own safety.


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

StefPrins said:


> It has a built in tri-cell LiPO battery and the device regulates everything, it is a remarkable device and didn't give any problems firing.. It just didn't fire fast enough because it lacked the power, hence why it is regulated.



the dna 200 can fire down to 0.02ohms

they don't have a set limit but it lowers your max wattage. If you go below 0.075 you will not be able to vape at 200W. At 0.05 the max wattage appears to be 125.

http://www.evolvapor.com/datasheet/dna200.pdf

So it all depends on the wattage you vape at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

Thanks shaunnadan for the clarification  so the device does protect the user, as it should.
PS. I would never run it on a mech or anything that says that resistance is not supported. But thanks anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (15/4/16)

StefPrins said:


> Thanks shaunnadan for the clarification  so the device does protect the user, as it should.
> PS. I would never run it on a mech or anything that says that resistance is not supported. But thanks anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



just to clarify this point.... the evolve DNA chip will regulate the "power down" depending on the coil resistance if its out of bounds. this doesnt green light it to be 100% safe. the battery could have a completely different reaction ! 

have you done the battery analyser on your mod with the lipo battery?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

Yeah we did, everything was fine and everything is still good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> The real question is... why not do this!
> 
> Anything is worth trying in the epic quest to be a great builder!



Mate, you might reconsider that statement when you are minus a couple of fingers. Safety should be paramount on any build.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

0.005ohm firing at 250W - clouds bro, clouds! #cloudchaserdouche #vapelyf

EDIT: I hope no one takes offense to my cloud chaser douche hashtag - it's all in jest. FFS I'm a cloud chaser myself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/4/16)

Ah, this thread is so cringe worthy.

Sure, devices have protection which is about as relevant as condoms not being a 100% contraceptive.

I fear LiPo cells, far more - but perhaps because i have a lot of RC history. Just be careful, dont encourage builds that raise peoples eyebrows... Rather disclaim that it is not recommend for new vapers... But not quite sure of what a "new vaper" is anymore...
~RewrapCloudHypeClub2k16

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/4/16)

StefPrins said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice n neat'


----------



## Cespian (15/4/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Sure, devices have protection which is about as relevant as condoms not being a 100% contraceptive.



This sentence though... nail on the head

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ernest (15/4/16)

StefPrins said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KimVapeDashian said:


> Nice n neat'


If you need a heater element for the coming winter maybe. Would have been a better vape had you twisted 32,30 or 28g even 26g.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

Ernest said:


> If you need a heater element for the coming winter maybe. Would have been a better vape had you twisted 32,30 or 28g even 26g.


Lolz


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

I usually just do standard claptons, they're easier to work in my opinion, better flavour and more vapour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/4/16)

I run a 0.07Ohm build on my Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200.

Runs like a beast

#Gasphase

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/4/16)

Greyz said:


> View attachment 51380
> 
> 
> 0.005ohm firing at 250W - clouds bro, clouds! #cloudchaserdouche #vapelyf
> ...


I just thought you were taking the piss with that Suck My Mod rant about cloud chasers vs flavor chasers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (16/4/16)

At least I know 1 person understood the cloud chaser douche hash tag: D

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisFJS (16/4/16)

You could put it on a hammer of god unregulated mod. It has 4 batteries in parallel


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/16)

ChrisFJS said:


> You could put it on a hammer of god unregulated mod. It has 4 batteries in parallel


Why stop there ?






Mods don't have brains, which is why it's better if the mod user has some AND knows how to use it - the brains that is.
Just because you CAN doesn't mean you HAVE to.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/16)

A car battery?
Pls don't try that


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Why stop there ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is that guy holding?! Loooool... now I have seen it all.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> What the hell is that guy holding?! Loooool... now I have seen it all.



I'm sure there was a thread on here for that one somewhere, but my Google-fu is letting me down.
All I can say is don't try this at home, and if you do, at least individually fuse all the batteries


----------



## ChrisFJS (17/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> A car battery?
> Pls don't try that



I probably will one day lol


----------

